# Let's see your hamster cages!!



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

When I first got Niko I was trying to find inspiration for the set up. I figured I wouldn't have been the only one so let's share setup ideas/pics.

Also, if anyone's stuck on what to add into their cages or how to make it better in general, suggestions/constructive criticism can be given. 

Here's Nikos "natural" enclosure.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

First thing I have to ask is about that big chunk of birch (???) in the top left corner. Is that literally just a big chunk of birch?

Great job getting such a good depth of substrate into a barred cage! He certainly has plenty to do!

I'm planning a big re-do of two of my cages soonish as they're all absolute bomb sites atm so I will soon have Actual Content to contribute but here's Jins about 6 months ago when it was new and shiny!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Smolmaus said:


> First thing I have to ask is about that big chunk of birch (???) in the top left corner. Is that literally just a big chunk of birch?
> 
> Great job getting such a good depth of substrate into a barred cage! He certainly has plenty to do!
> 
> I'm planning a big re-do of two of my cages soonish as they're all absolute bomb sites atm so I will soon have Actual Content to contribute but here's Jins about 6 months ago when it was new and shiny!


That's a lovely set up. You must have a happy hammy living there, like heaven.

The birch log I found in my local pet shop but I did some digging and found it online for you  https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/birch-bungalow.html


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll definitely be stalking this thread for ideas, our hammie is in an Alaska at the moment and he did seem happy in there but recently has started climbing a lot and will sometimes chew the bars which makes me think he's either bored or stressed  He's a very nervous boy anyway but I'm thinking me might either have to move him (I have an empty zoozone 2 that has a meshed lid) or add some more enrichment.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Engel98 said:


> That's a lovely set up. You must have a happy hammy living there, like heaven.
> 
> The birch log I found in my local pet shop but I did some digging and found it online for you  https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/birch-bungalow.html


Oh you absolute gem! A whole site I didn't know about! Thanks so much! 

She's actually being a wee brat atm as we've been moving my partner in and she hasn't been getting out for a run about recently. Nobody has told her shes spoiled!



pinklizzy said:


> I'll definitely be stalking this thread for ideas, our hammie is in an Alaska at the moment and he did seem happy in there but recently has started climbing a lot and will sometimes chew the bars which makes me think he's either bored or stressed  He's a very nervous boy anyway but I'm thinking me might either have to move him (I have an empty zoozone 2 that has a meshed lid) or add some more enrichment.


An... empty cage?? How does that work lol

If he's nervous I wouldn't move him without trying some smaller things first. Post a wee pic and we can have a brainstorm!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

pinklizzy said:


> I'll definitely be stalking this thread for ideas, our hammie is in an Alaska at the moment and he did seem happy in there but recently has started climbing a lot and will sometimes chew the bars which makes me think he's either bored or stressed  He's a very nervous boy anyway but I'm thinking me might either have to move him (I have an empty zoozone 2 that has a meshed lid) or add some more enrichment.


Post a piccy of the current set up and we'll try and give you some ideas. The Alaska has plenty of space so I doubt it's a size issue more an enrichment one so I don't think there'll be any need to stress the lil chap out by moving enclosure


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

@Smolmaus  well we started off with the zoozone but I think he found it all too open and it was tricky trying to hang hammocks etc, he just hid behind the wheel all the time so we moved to the Alaska.
I've tried to sell the empty cage on the local selling site but one person wanted to buy it for a rabbit so I couldn't sell it to them!

@Engel98 I'll try and get some photos of his set up, it needs cleaning but I've not done it in case it causes stress again. I'd selfishly prefer to keep using the Alaska if possible, just because it's easier to interact with him in it but would change if he needed the extra running around space.


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

This is the current set up we have, all criticism gratefully received!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

pinklizzy said:


> This is the current set up we have, all criticism gratefully received!


Did look up the dimensions of the zoozone but don't know if you have the medium or large.
Medium: 504sq inches of floor space
Large: 780sq inches of floor space
Alaska: 627sq inches of floor space.
Which ever you chose they're all above the minimum for housing a hamster which is 450sq inches of floor space.

Now the first thing I notice is the lack of bedding. I'd fill the base completely all the way up to where the bars start.

He looks like a Syrian and they are roughly 5-6 inches in length so you're going to need that much bedding as a minimum. You could use the panels of a cardboard box to stop bedding going through the bars. This will allow you to have even more bedding. (See the top right corner of mine)

As you've got a large wheel which is great by the way, it wouldn't be safe putting that on a lot of bedding via the stand there's 2 options for this, either take it off the stand and attach it to the bars OR have less bedding on the side where the wheel will be and have it deeper at the other. This will make it easier for him to get to the hammock and bridge and safer too as it's closer to the ground it's not that far too fall.

You could also add a wooden tunnel and half bury it in the deeper side of the substrate. Also you could add in some hay and dry herbs as a foraging mix. This is enriching for them and it can double as nesting materials which again is enriching. You could add some of his food into little cardboard parcels made from tubes. It makes him work for his food and gives something different to chew on.

Does he have a specific area where he chews the bars? You could lay a bendy bridge on its side and act as a barrier there.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

@Engel98 has it I think. Top tips!!

Just an idea since I know the alaska shelf is a bit flimsy, you could take it out and DIY one that's a bit taller and would allow you to block off the bars underneath a bit to really get some bedding depth. I have a shelf I'll find a pic of that I did with craft dowels and a plain IKEA wooden shelf that worked well (till we had an accident, a cage fell and the legs broke off!) Used a bit of gorilla glue just. That cage is the hamster heaven so same size as yours but Pico is a dwarf and she can make a tunnel in half an inch of nothing!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you for that @Engel98! I can definitely add more bedding, when we had the zoozone (I think it was the larger one) I had a kind of 'beach' area with the sand and had the wheel there so we could bank up the bedding deeper so might look at doing something similar again.
He doesn't really ever use the hammock or the bridge, maybe because he can't reach them! The tunnel sounds like a great idea and we have some herby forage that the guinea pigs love so maybe he can share some of that. 
I drive my OH and family madby obsessing over how to make him happier or what to do for the best so it's great to have expert advice!


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh I love that shelf @Smolmaus! He has an ikea spice rack on it's side that his food bowl sits on but I'm sure I could find something else to use, I don't particularly like the shelf that came with the Alsaka and the weird little 'slide' thing but had left it in as he likes to hide under there. 
He mostly climbs the corner where the carrot gnawer is and chews the bars there. although he does chew the carrot as well.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

pinklizzy said:


> Oh I love that shelf @Smolmaus! He has an ikea spice rack on it's side that his food bowl sits on but I'm sure I could find something else to use, I don't particularly like the shelf that came with the Alsaka and the weird little 'slide' thing but had left it in as he likes to hide under there.
> He mostly climbs the corner where the carrot gnawer is and chews the bars there. although he does chew the carrot as well.


I have that spice rack too! It was in a cage for years and hardly looked at so now it's actually being used... as a spice rack 

Some people use a big shoe box with one side cut out as a platform/ shelf which might be an option? Or I use a Knagglig crate from ikea turned upside down as a nest box fpr the syrians but it's got a nice big flat top so you get a shelf out of that too. They always appreciate a bit of shelter.

Pico spends most of her time under the pink hamster heaven shelf which isn't flimsy but it's not flat??? Who designs these things?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Well I've cleaned out Niko (every two weeks with the woodshavings as it starts to smell). I've moved some stuff around and mixed in Kaytee clean and cosy with the remainder of the woodshavings added a forage mix on top. Meadow hay in the birch log house and some coconut coir to act as a digging area by the house in the bottom right but I don't think it can be seen


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

I definitely underestimated how much carefresh bedding would be in a 24L bag  so need to get some more next week but I've managed to bury a tunnel in there and taken out the shelf and hammock for the now while I find replacements!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

pinklizzy said:


> I definitely underestimated how much carefresh bedding would be in a 24L bag  so need to get some more next week but I've managed to bury a tunnel in there and taken out the shelf and hammock for the now while I find replacements!


That looks a lot better already. Remember, hamsters are burrowers, ground dwellers so he probably won't even notice the hammock and shelf missing (also one less thing to clean  )

Could you cut off the bits which attavh the hammock to the cage? It looks to be made of seagrass so if you want you could lay that in his house then he could have a munchable mattress 

It's suprising really how much bedding a cage can hold so completely understand. Once you get some more in there it'll look better again, and better for your ham. I've tried kaytee clean and cosy and OMG I would recommend it over carefresh and they do 80 litre bags for £18 or something on Amazon which works out cheaper than carefresh. Also some use Fitch and that comes in HUGE bags.

Another thing you could try is get some dried herbs for Guinea pigs and rabbits and use it mixed with hay or by itself as a forage area which will be stimulating for him. In my cage I dumped a whole 300g bag in. Most of it in one area and sprinkle some over the rest of the bedding.

Another thing you could try is get some coconut coir, put it in a tub and it can be used as a digging box alternatively you could use sand. Again, just some added extras to keep him occupied.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Quick update on Nikos cage. Cheap and easy way to make a cage look Christmassy...paper snowflakes, homemade white pompom and white shredded and crinkled paper sprinkled over the substrate. Oh and a terrible munchable wreath made with the scraps


----------



## Dewi98 (Jan 3, 2020)

Just been given a Russian dwarf hamster. I think he’s about 6 months old! I’ve got quite a small cage for him but I think it’s big enough? He seems happy but what do you think?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dewi98 said:


> Just been given a Russian dwarf hamster. I think he's about 6 months old! I've got quite a small cage for him but I think it's big enough? He seems happy but what do you think?


Congrats on your new ham!! Can we have a pic of the fella?

That looks like the savic spelos mouse/hamster home? If so then it's too small. People generally agree with a cage measuring 80x50cm or 450sq inches.

If you are able to, I'd suggest upgrading to an Alaska. It's affordable and perfect size. It will allow you to get much more bedding in too as hamsters are burrowing animals.

Also, paper based bedding is better than pine shavings as pine can cause skin issues and respitory issues. If you want to use a wood bedding I'd suggest aspen.

Personally I'd change the wheel to a conventional wheel as this helps with their natural running position. For any dwarf try and aim for one that's 8". There's on on zooplus for £5 (I think).

What's in the jar lid?

With a bigger cage you could add tunnels and more chews which your ham will appreciate. Cardboard tubes and boxes work wonders.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Over the next few weeks I'll add some more cage ideas as I have now got 4 hams


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

So here's the 4 cages at the moment. Zoozone 2 (blue) is Niko's.

























Alaska (red) is Athena's. [email protected] XL (grey) is Lilith's and the bin cage is Ghost's.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Swapped some things (and hams) about...


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Probably the last cage update I'll do until my Syrians have a theme going.


----------



## Olivia Murphy (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow, some awesome set ups! This is my little Narancia's house. I usually put all carefresh deeper on the end. Any suggestions, would be grateful!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Olivia Murphy said:


> Wow, some awesome set ups! This is my little Narancia's house. I usually put all carefresh deeper on the end. Any suggestions, would be grateful!


What type of hamster is she? Deeper bedding is the obvious one but you've already mentioned that. What substrate are you using in the pic? Have you got a sand bath or digging box? Other than that I think it's pretty good  you must have one happy ham!


----------



## Olivia Murphy (Feb 13, 2020)

Long-haired Syrian, I'm just in love with him <3 Got a little sand bath in the far right in a fish bowl, digging box sounds like a good idea! Do you make your own DIY or buy the ones from the store? Thank you  x


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Olivia Murphy said:


> Long-haired Syrian, I'm just in love with him <3 Got a little sand bath in the far right in a fish bowl, digging box sounds like a good idea! Do you make your own DIY or buy the ones from the store? Thank you  x


Ok as you have a Syrian I'd recommend changing that wheel. It's 7" and Syrians need 11" wheels. You can find them on Amazon and zooplus.

For a digging box I just use a cheap Tupperware container and put Coco coir in it. You can pick a brick of it up for £3 so it's quite cheap tbh.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

So I'm on lock down at the moment but looking at this...I did not realise you can set the platform height for the Alaska cage! There were the little slide prevention bumps and I assumed you can only set it at that level for it to be safe!
I also notice that for the Alaska cage everyone else has you guys don't use the platform that the cage came with but with other things.
I have a picture of before the lock down...It's calmed down in there a lot since I have removed some of the kitchen towel core, tissue box, little tub and the bridge.
Right now he's nested below the platform and not using the house...

I often wonder what would be a good set up and what else I can add to make it even more comfortable and exciting for him.

Thank you!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> So I'm on lock down at the moment but looking at this...I did not realise you can set the platform height for the Alaska cage! There were the little slide prevention bumps and I assumed you can only set it at that level for it to be safe!
> I also notice that for the Alaska cage everyone else has you guys don't use the platform that the cage came with but with other things.
> I have a picture of before the lock down...It's calmed down in there a lot since I have removed some of the kitchen towel core, tissue box, little tub and the bridge.
> Right now he's nested below the platform and not using the house...
> ...


Sorry, lockdown?

I've taken the shelf out of my Alaska now. The white house is too small for Syrians I think so many take it off.

Does your ham climb? Maybe some suspended toys and tunnels?


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Sorry, lockdown?
> 
> I've taken the shelf out of my Alaska now. The white house is too small for Syrians I think so many take it off.
> 
> Does your ham climb? Maybe some suspended toys and tunnels?


Yes, Lord Marble was stressed from the vet visit so I haven't interacted with him for 3-4 days now (I'm dying from it!) except for add food and change water...Not even spot cleaning to try to minimise changes and stress levels for him. So one of the things I can't make changes to his living environment at the moment. Still doesn't stop me from shopping around for stuff!

Anyway his current set up is like this









I'm looking in Zooplus and Amazon for some climbing toys...He doesn't seem to be climbing a lot, in fact he spends a lot of time hiding lately and comes out when I scatter his food  I hear him out and about at night when I am in bed though.

If I remove the level, would that be ok or do I need to make another platform for him to put his water dish and all? The house he hasn't used now that he's moved to bedding under the platform...He's got a kingdom of bedding down there! Honestly that house is way better than the one from [email protected], he looked like he went to the steam room every time he came out of that one!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Yes, Lord Marble was stressed from the vet visit so I haven't interacted with him for 3-4 days now (I'm dying from it!) except for add food and change water...Not even spot cleaning to try to minimise changes and stress levels for him. So one of the things I can't make changes to his living environment at the moment. Still doesn't stop me from shopping around for stuff!
> 
> Anyway his current set up is like this
> View attachment 432408
> ...


Ah I see. I got a seagrass tunnel for guinea pigs and cable tied it to the side, elevating it. Also, bird feeders in Aldi are good (the ceramic ones that look like birds, not the glass ones). Also fridge organisers can be used as shelves if upturned. Maybe a tub with some sand or Coco coir in it for digging. My Syrians LOVE that!

Just a quick note. That white bedding stuff isn't safe. While it's not toxic, it can cause blockages if swallowed as it doesn't breakdown if mixed with water


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

If you want climbing toys you just need some cable ties! No need to search for specific toys... anything from cardboard tubes to regular rodent can be wall or ceiling mounted with cable ties. I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Ah I see. I got a seagrass tunnel for guinea pigs and cable tied it to the side, elevating it. Also, bird feeders in Aldi are good (the ceramic ones that look like birds, not the glass ones). Also fridge organisers can be used as shelves if upturned. Maybe a tub with some sand or Coco coir in it for digging. My Syrians LOVE that!
> 
> Just a quick note. That white bedding stuff isn't safe. While it's not toxic, it can cause blockages if swallowed as it doesn't breakdown if mixed with water


Oh wow, thank you for the tips! I just wonder...If I put a fridge organiser up side down would it be too tall for him to climb up or I need a ladder for him?

The white stuff is paper flakes from [email protected] the itchy scratch incident I went back to the things that Marble had when he as in [email protected], stuff he "knew" to see if that resets him to no itchy scratching. He did just put a whole lot in his mouth and went back to his lair, I mean kingdom. He is using the house as a paper store room at the moment...

Do you have a picture of the aldi bird feeder by any chance? I feel that I have been looking in shops and see things and think "how can I repurpose this for Marble?" It has become a habit...



Colette said:


> If you want climbing toys you just need some cable ties! No need to search for specific toys... anything from cardboard tubes to regular rodent can be wall or ceiling mounted with cable ties. I wouldn't be without them.


Ohh I have a few cable ties from recent purchases of kettles and what not! I can hang stuff in there for him?! I shall try!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

it looks like this. I have 3 of them. 2 robins and the other a blue tit. My Lilith uses it as her stash box since I removed the bowl but it acts as a cool place to go if they get warm.

The organiser I just plonk in there and they reach it fine. I've also used old drawers with the front taken off as a shelf with large hide underneath


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> View attachment 432419
> it looks like this. I have 3 of them. 2 robins and the other a blue tit. My Lilith uses it as her stash box since I removed the bowl but it acts as a cool place to go if they get warm.
> 
> The organiser I just plonk in there and they reach it fine. I've also used old drawers with the front taken off as a shelf with large hide underneath


Ohh I did see that in a few of your pictures and wondered what it was, for the longest time I thought it was a ceramic mango!!!

I'm going to have to go visit TK Maxx for these random things one of these days...XD

Also how do you discern if something is safe for hamster's when you see them in the shops?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Things I look at is the size of it, is it big enough? Will it fit in the cage? Can I clean it? Can I use it for another ham when they go over the rainbow bridge? Is it sturdy? If it gets knocked over will it break easily? Is it a safe material? Wood, metal, thick plastic and ceramic is almost a definite yes. Is it chewable? Price. Can I afford to replace it if breaks? Is it worth the money? I like things to last you see .

I'll take photos of my set ups and I'll see what I have got. I'll add price and where I got it from.


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Things I look at is the size of it, is it big enough? Will it fit in the cage? Can I clean it? Can I use it for another ham when they go over the rainbow bridge? Is it sturdy? If it gets knocked over will it break easily? Is it a safe material? Wood, metal, thick plastic and ceramic is almost a definite yes. Is it chewable? Price. Can I afford to replace it if breaks? Is it worth the money? I like things to last you see .
> 
> I'll take photos of my set ups and I'll see what I have got. I'll add price and where I got it from.


Thank you so much!
Thing is I see things and I just think oh they'd do nicely in Marble's cage,but it's probably unsafe. Then I scour internet for a hamster marketed equivalent XD
With your guide I will now be able to try to shop around for things for Marble!

Another question (sorry), if I put lots of things in his cage, would it be too cramped?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Thank you so much!
> Thing is I see things and I just think oh they'd do nicely in Marble's cage,but it's probably unsafe. Then I scour internet for a hamster marketed equivalent XD
> With your guide I will now be able to try to shop around for things for Marble!
> 
> Another question (sorry), if I put lots of things in his cage, would it be too cramped?


They're all individuals. Some do ok with a lot of things in their cages others don't. If it's too much they'll show behaviours often seen if they're kept in cages too small, like monkey barring, bar biting, trying to escape. Things like that


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Well as you can see I've accumulated a lot. Also, I use hemp bedding (aubiose).













My robos cage is probably the best as I've had him the longest. Note prices may have changed between me getting them and now.
Wheel 7" [email protected] £7
Log with holes [email protected] £3
Big white log house- independent shop £10
Both smaller wooden houses were £4 something off Amazon
Wood gnawer [email protected] £2
Ball thing 3pk £2 something Amazon
Seagrass house Amazon £3 something
Coconut £3 reptile section [email protected] and its on top of a square mug 99p
Small bendy bridges £3 [email protected]
Metal chinchilla bath...£10 [email protected]
Cardboard tubes FREE
Water bowl (tealight holder) 69p b&m







Liliths cage is a bit bare as she's an older girl and doesn't really do much
Shelf is a draw, removed front and turned upside down- FREE
coconut was £5 [email protected]
11" wheel £8.99 Amazon
Container for sand I already had and wasn't bought specifically for hamsters so we'll say that's FREE
House came with cage
Wicker tunnel £2.99 Amazon
Aldi bird feeder £2.99 (reduced)
Yellow taco loofah chew thing £1.99 [email protected]
She has a small bendy bridge like in Nikos and a wooden house that was £5.99 (Amazon) around the corner
Water bowl (tealight holder) not used lying around FREE













Athenas cage
Cardboard box FREE
Wooden ladder was a suspension toy £2.99 Amazon
Sputnik £1.99 Amazon
Large bendy bridge [email protected] £7
Small, long bendy bridge £2.99 Amazon
Water bowl- originally had a pudding in it, cleaned it out and reused FREE
Resin dish is a reptile water bowl thing. £8.99 from independent shop
Jar- reused FREE
Hanging thing is made up of chews which have fallen apart and I've just mut them together.







Ghosts
Seagrass tunnel with I've elevated (Amazon) £5 something I think?
Bamboo log £10 independent shop
Water bowl is a reused dish from a pudding I bought FREE
Resin hide for reptiles (behind seagrass tunnel) £7?
Upturned fridge organiser Aldi, £2.99
Orange chew £1.99 Amazon

Now when I put it like that its expensive stuff....ooops

But the expensive stuff is chunky and long lasting and useful for multiple hamsters. Also, didn't get it all at the same time. I'll see if I can find a pick of Nikos original set-up back in October.

Edit: Found a photo... it's not great but we all start somewhere.







Bedding wasn't deep either...oops


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Well as you can see I've accumulated a lot. Also, I use hemp bedding (aubiose).
> View attachment 432426
> View attachment 432427
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a lot of things! I feel that I really need to get shopping for Marble! He's got even less things than Lilith...Maybe that's causing him to be well bored!
I guess I'll swing by Aldi down the road for a quick mosey before they close for the day!

Edit: devastated...Local Aldi down the road not doing the aisle of random useful stuff anymore!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Wow! That's a lot of things! I feel that I really need to get shopping for Marble! He's got even less things than Lilith...Maybe that's causing him to be well bored!
> I guess I'll swing by Aldi down the road for a quick mosey before they close for the day!
> 
> Edit: devastated...Local Aldi down the road not doing the aisle of random useful stuff anymore!


Ugh that's a shame! 
Tbh I look in the clearance section everywhere I go for bits so maybe try that too?


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> Ugh that's a shame!
> Tbh I look in the clearance section everywhere I go for bits so maybe try that too?


Yea, reduced section is genuinely my favourite section for good stuff!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> Yea, reduced section is genuinely my favourite section for good stuff!


Oh yes. Also for my dogs. I have a toy poodle and I get 0-3 month old baby t-shirts from clearance section, last one cost £1 and she wears it to death!


----------

